# BAY PIRATE & RIVERS TEAR THEM UP!



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

:hotsun

Man, I'm tired, John and I spent 8 hours on the water today chasing reds , got up at 5am, finished cleaning fish at 4:25pm! Wait till you see this fish....last pic of the bunch! ( the only one we kept today)

:letsparty :letsparty

We headed down river before sunup, *a river thatI am compelled to keepsecret*, unless someone hops in here andspills the beans! 










Wind was a factor and dictated our fishing spots....SHHHHHH!










*John's 1st spec came quick.....*










*Then a little later on a Gold spoon, this 20"+ Spec, breaking 3.5lbs*










Meanwhile, I manage thisslot red, &John has a little *green in his eye* when he realizes it was a top water catch!










*Trying to out do me, John puts this baby on the hook! We are having fun with this new designation as Redfish Molesters! I may have to rename my boat....ahhh, just kidd'n!*










John, then hooks a stud Flounder, this fish was breaking 3lbs easy,maybe up to 4 lbs, BUT, whenI put the net in the water, she goes nuts and whoops we lose her, _*my fault*_,I should have been quicker. To make up for it I caught this one....:reallycrying










*Then my phone rings,I pick it up....whoops redfish sighted....I yell bye, got to go, and snag thisBronzed Slot Red!*










Lots more fish caught, and most reds were "*Blue Tailed Beauties*" like this one,I'm gone to have check on what this is all about and report back!










As the day wound down, I was very lucky to have the opportunity to _*molest* _this likely*TOURNAMENT WINNING FISH*.....*27" on the nose alive, 7.4lbs*, and again,I didn't go to Panama City to catch'em!!

*In the water....*










*In the net!*










*And of course in the boat!!*












*All fish released except for big red, he would be out of the slot within 2 weeks, and he hadabsolutley nothing in hisstomach!!*

*Final Count *

*Bay Pirate, 16 Reds, 5 specs*

*Cap'n John Rivers, 7 Reds, 13 specs*



*Ilove this stuff!! Most of my fish were caught on Gulp JerkBaits, w/1/8oz jig. Fish'em slow or you'll miss the fish!*



*Happy Fishing everyone!*


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job guys. Great Report! :clap


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!!!:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice! You guys really did tear 'em up!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Catch!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice, you guys make a good team, keep it up.:bowdown


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Catch! The smaller redfish in definitely in Catfish Basin at Blackwater River, tree at the mouth entrance gives it away. Don?t worry about all of the "spot owners", go fishing anywhere you think you can catch a fish! :toast


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (10/22/2008)*Nice Catch! The smaller redfish in definitely in Catfish Basin at Blackwater River, tree at the mouth entrance gives it away. Don?t worry about all of the "spot owners", go fishing anywhere you think you can catch a fish! :toast












*Damn, Chris....... spilled the beans....**but the stud andand a bunch of othersdidn't come from there ....I'll tell you ina second....ahhh, I think it was.....sorry I just can't remember, I'm gett'n old you know!*










*Thanks for your tips at the at the Seminars, they have helped my fishing, Erics tooooo, but don't tell him!*


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn Chris you beat me to it, and it will only get better as it gets colder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The pine tree shoreline gave it away also.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*Cornfucious said*<P align=center>*" you can know where to fish, but that doesn't mean you you know how to fish!"*<P align=center>*I heard him say it myself, really!*<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

COULD YOU TEACH ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Flatspro (10/22/2008)*COULD YOU TEACH ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*I don't think you need any teaching,I was referring to others......it was a just the timing of the posts, :bowdown*

*If anything a labotomy for you, would work betterfor me, it would leave me more fish! *










*WHOA*


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job BP!! Yall hammered um...

Glad to finally see some fish on the back bank in catfish!


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, and you didnt even have capri pants on. Nice work!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (10/23/2008)*Good job BP!! Yall hammered um...
> 
> Glad to finally see some fish on the back bank in catfish!


Actually, the redfishing back there was pretty spotty, mostly small, _molesting-like_ fishoke! 

There were no schools and we covered a whole lot of water to boat these fish today, it was 1 here, 1 there, etc, but after 8 hours of casting, it added up, especially the late day flurrry again at another secret spot!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (10/22/2008)*<P align=center>*Cornfucious said*<P align=center>*" you can know where to fish, but that doesn't mean you you know how to fish!"*<P align=center>


<P align=left>Or visa versa. You can know how but not where (ME!).


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome report Bay Pirate!!!!!


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report and pics guys. Looks like a great day on the water. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. John,

Those are easily, by far, the best pictures i have ever seen on this forum...........:letsdrink


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Dammit John, I cant believe you just gave up almost all of MY honey holes!! I'm just glad you didnt tell everyone I fish in Grande too!

Nice report, now you just need a Power Pole on your boat and you can start taking your client's to "your" new spots!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (10/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Brant Peacher (10/23/2008)*Good job BP!! Yall hammered um...
> ...


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

they do make a cute couple!

capt john...jeff's red came at the same honey hole we caught specks and flounders at the other day.




























i guess we can call that an inshore slam honey hole!

tight lines!


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great and Fun post. It's good to see some Photoshop action on here. Thanks for the "Hot SPots" I'm heading there now...... 



Ant


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Brant Peacher (10/23/2008)*Good job BP!! Yall hammered um...
> 
> Glad to finally see some fish on the back bank in catfish!


Looks like its going to be a goood winter


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, while we're giving up spots...


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

you guys are much better with the photoshot than i am :takephoto , but on a more serious, non-spot-related note, what colors do you like with those gulp jerk shad. i've always used the gulp shrimp,swim minnowsand crabs, but never the jerk baits. 

awsome post:letsdrink


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jeubank3 (10/24/2008)*you guys are much better with the photoshot than i am :takephoto , but on a more serious, non-spot-related note, what colors do you like with those gulp jerk shad. i've always used the gulp shrimp,swim minnowsand crabs, but never the jerk baits. awsome post:letsdrink


Colors is not an easy question to answer. It's not really a one color does all. Depends on water clarity, local bait colors etc.I bounce thru all of the colors and try them out! A "_Match the Hatch_" theory is a good rule of thumb!

I've also started using pogies, they work pretty well till the tail gets nipped off! The other day,I caught a slot on a white one, 1st time, but I haven't thrown white much....however at the time we weren't getting any hits, so I tried something new!

To answer the question, I have used all of the colors with green in them, and the natural looking molting, colors, and the chartreuse versions work great in cloudier water. Not that they don't work in clear water, but sometimes, I have actually seen them spook a red when sight fishing in less than 2ft.

Here's one my daughter caught on a _natural looking pogie_ in early October !

*Note:* I wasn't in any Riverarea, there are fish in more than one location, and this is no secret spot, 30 to 40 boats went past us while we were there!










<P align=center>Happy fishing


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

well be on the lookout for my post on the inshore q&a forum for a water report thursday night. i'll be down next weekend i hope, but i still don't know whether i'll be staying in niceville or innerarity. on that note, any good places to drop a yak on that west side of p-cola bay near big lagoon? don't want spots, just access points. i know where i'll go if i go to niceville, but i've only ever fished perdido bay in the gs p-cola area.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey James- Give me a holler when you get down here and maybe we can go fishing again. The inshore stuff is really starting to heat up. did you bring a fly rod? Hope to hear from you- Ed Mashburn


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

i will have the 8wt and some clousers ready to go 

sorry tohighjack the thread, i'll stop now


----------

